# waxoil treatment for a good price



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Just had my van treated by local commercial garage thought I had a good deal,till I looked up the prices charged nationally.

It wasn't a good deal it was a fantastic deal !! cost less than one seventh of one quote I had.

Details 

CFL Commercials

Ammanford South Wales

Tel 01269 596770

Speak to Barrie.

He will give price and arrange appointment, has to do it this way as he told me he was giving one price for campers when an RV turned up too big to go on the pit!

TTFN

Bryan


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Did he steam clean it first?


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Yes it takes all day steamed off in the morning then brought in to thr garage to dry then injected with Waxoil.


TTFN

Bryan


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice one. Are you going to tell us how much?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello! Anybody there?
I was waiting to hear if I should rush over to Wales.... then silence!

Alan


----------

